# The way i look is destroying my life.



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

-


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly you don't need to worry as much as you do, you're cute! Your "flaws" are far more noticeable to you than to anyone else. You're your harshest critic.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You look normal. I've seen many many popular people with more acne than you. I don't see anything that should destroy your life.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

I thank both of you for your kind words  In real life its way more red and just worse, like way worse.


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Aarondiablo said:


> I thank both of you for your kind words  In real life its way more red and just worse, like way worse.


Have you tried any medication or face wash for it?


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been washing my face for 3 years with various acne creams, i just got on a new one about 2 weeks ago, it seems to help a little but nothing really worth mentioning, nothing really works for me.


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Try going to a dermatologist (not sure if I spelled that right) a doctor could give you some stronger cream


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright i will try that out, thanks


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Aarondiablo said:


> Alright i will try that out, thanks


You're welcome


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like normal puberty acne to me bro! You hardly even notice it unless you're looking. It'll fade.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

Donatello said:


> Looks like normal puberty acne to me bro! You hardly even notice it unless you're looking. It'll fade.


The cam definitely doesn't capture the other marks my face hides, or the redness, or noticeability, just imagine 10 times worse i guess.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Are you under 18?


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

Donatello said:


> Are you under 18?


15, 16 in may


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, see. I think every single guy on this forum will testify to feeling exactly like that at 15.

I know it's not exactly what you want to hear, but trust me, even the worst of pizza faces will clean up.


----------



## no mas (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been there. I developed really bad acne about 5 years ago. I was prescribed antibiotics and topical treatments, neither of which worked for me. (The stronger creams just burned my face more.) For me, it didn't matter what I put on my face, because the problem was hormonal. 

I was able to clear it (aside from occasional small breakouts which are hardly noticeable) with oral contraceptives and diet. Obviously OCs are not an option for you, but I have found that diet plays a major role regardless. Try to abstain from sugar and other fast acting carbohydrates for a time to see if it helps. My diet is not always perfect, and when I eat sugar, it shows. If this sounds trivial, I assure you it's not. It makes a HUGE difference. 

Acne can be completely debilitating. Especially combined with SA. It's easy for those who have never experienced a severe case of it to brush it off as something that is "normal" or "no big deal." But, it is a big deal. It can really mess with your head. 

Try not to beat yourself up over it. Easier said than done, I know. Meet with a professional to try to find a treatment that will work for you. I hope you are able to clear it soon. Good luck.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

no mas said:


> lots of awesome stuff


Well that post helped a lot actually, i am confused as to why i "obviously" cant take OC's i guess i don't fully understand what that is, something like acutane?
and yes i am changing my diet a lot it isnt working as well as id hoped, but regardless thank you for taking the time to write all that, its good to hear something from someone who has been there.


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

See your dermatologist ASAP. It's 2011 and there's no reason to have acne.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

I am aware of the year, and no reason? puberty is a valid reason i believe, mines just worse then normal so i want to get rid of it.


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

If you're 15, that **** will all clear away within a year or so. The 15-16 year old range is the most awkward, especially for guys. As for now, your acne is a lot better than how mine was when I was your age.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine has been "awkward" since i was 12 haha, and i really hope it does, i am thankful i have i dont have it worse.


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

Aarondiablo said:


> I read another thread that was recently posted and felt the exact same way as him and thought it was time to post about it.
> 
> I alway's thought i was good looking, confident, walked with my head up, then i started to get acne, and not acne like most of my school mates got, acne that was 100 times worse then most people at my school. Every time i talk to someone it's hard to look them in the eyes because if i saw them looking at my acne it would make more even more unconfident talking to them, i have pictures but its way worse in real life, the pictures truly dont capture what it looks like but it can kind of give anyone who reads this an idea.


I've had severe acne for 4 years, you have absolutely nothing compared to me trust me so don't feel too bad in fact don't feel to bad at all ~ at first I used to be paranoid and it hurt myself esteem and people where on my sht all the time making fun of me etc.. and that's probably why people didn't want to hang around me but now I don't give a **** I get respect from people sure I get stared down all the time at school but honestly man don't let it get to you ~ watch what you eat, I can give you a million tips on how to make it better feel free to IM me seriously ~ You look great by the way no Judgement ~ No **** sht

Edit: What No Mas said is very true Sugar and Fatty Food is what kills me ~ Cookies, Pizza, Coke, Cheese the list goes on that's why I stick with Healthy products such as Soy Milk Soy Cheese I drink Diet soda's sugarfree stuff, Water 
@No mas my case sounds very much like yours did you try Accutane? that **** didn't work for me I had to do Laser and Blue Light + This Treatment called Levulon which helped tons. I still have some in my back and neck but I'm currently taking this Powder Vitamins since It's not as bad as before ~


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

No one believes me when i say its way way way way worse in person haha, and no i have not try'd acutane, food doesn't seem to effect me to much. i dont get that many but i get big ones, and they are so red, it crushes me, it is why i have SA and a part of my depression


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

you look fine. just see a dermatologist about it. don't worry about it...we all see our flaws 10000000 times as bad.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

You look fine to me, Last time I was stressing over my "acne" I google imaged "acne". 
That shut me up.


----------



## no mas (Apr 1, 2011)

Aarondiablo said:


> Well that post helped a lot actually, i am confused as to why i "obviously" cant take OC's i guess i don't fully understand what that is, something like acutane?
> and yes i am changing my diet a lot it isnt working as well as id hoped, but regardless thank you for taking the time to write all that, its good to hear something from someone who has been there.


OCs or oral contraceptives, aka birth control pills. Unfortunately, you're the wrong gender :b

I have found that for diet to make a noticeable difference, I have to be very strict with it. Absolutely zero products made with refined sugar and flour, and no processed foods for an extended period of time (like 3-4 weeks). Some people also cut out dairy too. I don't eat much dairy anyway, so this is not an issue for me. But, perhaps you could try that too.

Unfortunately, like others have mentioned, you are at an age where it's not uncommon to have it. Hopefully it will go away in a couple of years, but it might not. I had mild acne throughout my teen years that wasn't really an issue, and it didn't get bad until I was 20. So, you never know how your body will behave down the road. I don't think it's wise to do nothing and wait for it to go away on its own. You could end up with unnecessary scarring that may have been prevented. Definitely talk to a doctor about it. :yes


----------



## no mas (Apr 1, 2011)

Present said:


> @No mas my case sounds very much like yours did you try Accutane? that **** didn't work for me I had to do Laser and Blue Light + This Treatment called Levulon which helped tons. I still have some in my back and neck but I'm currently taking this Powder Vitamins since It's not as bad as before ~


No, because birth control pills worked for me I never had to resort to Accutane. Accutane is nasty stuff and I'm glad I found something else that worked. Although, if birth control hadn't worked for me, Accutane would have been the next step regardless of the associated health problems. I felt absolutely helpless and desperate to get rid of it when I had it, and I would have done anything.

I had the blue light Levulon treatment once after my skin cleared up to diminish the residual scarring (fortunately my scars were purplish dots instead of deep pitting). It really made my skin less oily after and accelerated the fading of my scars. I was only able to afford one treatment though, and they recommend several. I want to do it again when I can afford it.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Pixie Lott sure manages to clean up well.










Still wouldn't kick her out of bed for farting though.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Use salycilic acid i think thats what it is called, and make sure u wash ur face every night and apply it, that and benzyl peroxide 10%....you need to upkeep a routine its the only way and drink lots of water. Acne will not go on its own. Fight it. Besides one good thing Bout you is you have beautiful eyes. So enjoy the good and try to forget or at least manage the bad.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful eyes? thanks haha, and im currently using http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KXDWixWUz...mAzPzy6Rrw/s400/51+VMKkjdKL._SL500_AA280_.jpg .
it seems to be holding it off a little, i mean i still get them and a big one is coming on o joyyy, teen life is just great... hahah  i will try what you said i just dont want chem burn.


----------



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

You're a teenager hun.. Seeing a doctor about it will help a lot.. There are a lot of topical medications, and things in pill form that can help you.. You know stress can cause people to break out, reactions to soap, dry skin, HORMONES!! I suspect in your case it's hormones, but checking in with the doctor can ensure you wont have to deal with scarring when you outgrow the actual acne .. Yer a cute kid.. keep your head up (and your face and hair clean..that'll help, trust me) ..


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

Aarondiablo said:


> No one believes me when i say its way way way way worse in person haha, and no i have not try'd acutane, food doesn't seem to effect me to much. i dont get that many but i get big ones, and they are so red, it crushes me, it is why i have SA and a part of my depression


I've been down this road it crushed my self esteem and it played part affecting my SA but that's not why I had SA. Yeah I got depressed I walk the halls feeling paranoid I hated when people looked at my face. Eventually you'll realize that even if people look at you you shouldn't care at all. Now It doesn't bother me at all. It's gonna be hard but eventually you'll get there. Because Acne doesn't disappear from one night to the next. I had the big ones as well for a while and then It got worse. Now I got scars and sht. But seriously I would pay attention to what I eat see what triggers the acne so that you stay away from it. Everyone's skin is different so you might get a different reaction. You're acne might disappear or you might have it for a while maybe not as severe or mild.



no mas said:


> No, because birth control pills worked for me I never had to resort to Accutane. Accutane is nasty stuff and I'm glad I found something else that worked. Although, if birth control hadn't worked for me, Accutane would have been the next step regardless of the associated health problems. I felt absolutely helpless and desperate to get rid of it when I had it, and I would have done anything.
> 
> I had the blue light Levulon treatment once after my skin cleared up to diminish the residual scarring (fortunately my scars were purplish dots instead of deep pitting). It really made my skin less oily after and accelerated the fading of my scars. I was only able to afford one treatment though, and they recommend several. I want to do it again when I can afford it.


I'm pretty sure I've spent more than 2k on Acne Treatments the only thing that really helped was the Blue Light Levulon Treatment I was also getting Laser Treatment which kinda was like a hair removal because It burned all my hairs and it hurt like hell. Those 3 helped tons. I stopped taking treatments so it got a little worse but it was almost clear. Everything else was a waste of money and time.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

hun don't worry, you look fine in the pictures and you have beautiful eyes


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> hun don't worry, you look fine in the pictures and you have beautiful eyes


thank you very much, but yes in the pictures but not in real life haha


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

what acne treatments have you tried?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are trying to get rid of acne you should try max strength stridex it works well, I use that in combination with proactive and it has been great for me. Hope it is not too bad for my skin though, lol.

Also if you are trying to get rid of acne scars, hot me up and I can explain some good home treatments using baking soda that really help.


----------



## rev8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey buddy. I may suggest to change your eating habits. That might help. Eat lots of greens and no pizza or fried foods and sodas. That will also help a good deal.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> what acne treatments have you tried?


Im using Acnefree severe right now its working a little i think my skins always so random i cant tell if its working or just a alright time, iv used proactiv but i didnt use it right, i used.. i forget what its called but it comes in a green bottle with a super strong smell, its commonly used for acne, iv used like oxy pads different kinds, and just generic face wash i guess. --- and to the guy who said he can help me with acne scars i will def ask you for some help with that! and i am trying proactive next to see how that goes, i will check out what you said you were using as well.


----------



## CleverKrolik (Mar 25, 2011)

*Totally Understand!*

I have a post just like this in the 30+ because I developed Acne in my 30's for the first time in my life. I totally understand how you feel. It is the worst feeling to all of a sudden have acne! Talk about a stab to your self confidence. It is the worst and I totally feel the same way. I have tried everything and I know for a fact hormones have a big effect on your skin. The best thing you can do is eat right and take care of yourself. Sure topical solutions and medication can help but it is still there no matter what and it has to run it's course. It is not you, you look fine, acne is on the surface and does not define who you are. So hold your head high and pull through this the best you can. That is what I am trying to do! Good luck. I so SO understand. I want to hide when I get a big zit. And touching them causes bruising and scaring. Please try to leave them alone so they heal quicker!!! 
Sincere Hugs* I am there with you!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Aarondiablo said:


> I have been washing my face for 3 years with various acne creams, i just got on a new one about 2 weeks ago, it seems to help a little but nothing really worth mentioning, nothing really works for me.


The more expensive ones that are advertised on tv seem to work better on me than others i think its called freedom or something that i used to use. All the ones you get when you go to the doctors never work for me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

CleverKrolik said:


> I have a post just like this in the 30+ because I developed Acne in my 30's for the first time in my life. I totally understand how you feel. It is the worst feeling to all of a sudden have acne! Talk about a stab to your self confidence. It is the worst and I totally feel the same way. I have tried everything and I know for a fact hormones have a big effect on your skin. The best thing you can do is eat right and take care of yourself.


My acne came back in my 30s and it took me a while to figure out why. It is caused by stearic acid or magnesium stearate. That is a very common filler for supplements. It is also in sugar free candy. It's in pain meds like Tylenol too. I figured it out when I went off all supplements before foot surgery. Then I went back on them one at a time. Only the ones with stearic acid gave me acne.


----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

bluedragon said:


> something tells me u dont feel as bad about your acne as u expressed


Some people seem to misunderstand the picture OP stated several times he looks way worse in real life,so don't tell him ''it's fine''.
It's selfish because you are not in his position,it's the same thing as saying to someone with SA ''its fine,go out more''.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

ZRebellion said:


> Some people seem to misunderstand the picture OP stated several times he looks way worse in real life,so don't tell him ''it's fine''.
> It's selfish because you are not in his position,it's the same thing as saying to someone with SA ''its fine,go out more''.


as soon as i read what she said anger welled up inside me, if i didn't feel bad i wouldn't make an account on a SA website, i wouldn't of searched for a SA website in the first place, thank for for defending me.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Aaron, one thing that I have heard works wonders is called witchhazel, you can usually get it at any pharmacy... doesnt smell great but use a little on your face before bed but dont wash it off


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

jessabella said:


> Aaron, one thing that I have heard works wonders is called witchhazel, you can usually get it at any pharmacy... doesnt smell great but use a little on your face before bed but dont wash it off


thank you! i am heading out today so i wll stop by the pharmacy and buy some  i hope it works and if it does im forever grateful haha.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

no mas said:


> I have found that diet plays a major role regardless. Try to abstain from sugar and other fast acting carbohydrates for a time to see if it helps. My diet is not always perfect, and when I eat sugar, it shows. If this sounds trivial, I assure you it's not. It makes a HUGE difference.
> 
> Acne can be completely debilitating. Especially combined with SA. It's easy for those who have never experienced a severe case of it to brush it off as something that is "normal" or "no big deal." But, it is a big deal. It can really mess with your head.


Very true. I observed 1 and a half month ago while I started a diet that my acne decreased to almost half. It matters a lot what ''fuel'' u take. Take the advice above, I second it. (I still have some acnee even at 25 lol, but only on the back, shoulders and neck. I had it major when I was in teenege years, my friends used to called me pimpled sometimes, but it didn't bothered me as long as they accepted the way I was, even with my gf's there wasn't a problem later on).

Also, some of the persons I know went on a milk-free diet and completely, yeah, completely got rid of their acne. They were speechless. That means no milk products like cheese, yogurt, butter, etc.

After that they tried reintroducing milk product into their diet and as soon as they combined different milk products or exceeded some amount of cheese a day (like 200g), for example, acne-ea came back.

U should try this too for like 3-4 weeks. You may be surprised. Good luck.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> .
> U should try this too for like 3-4 weeks. You may be surprised. Good luck.


I think that's what i need to try next, its going to be very hard because almost every meal in my day has some form of dairy in it, but its totally worth it, i will start after this weekend  heres hoping in works. and yes i get it on my back as well i dont think i mentioned that in my original post


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

dairy made with BGH growth hormone seems to give me acne too. I only buy milk that has no BGH. Another thing that helps is large doses of vitamin A -50,000 IU a day - with zinc (50 mg). The problem is that doses that high can get toxic after a while. You can take milk thistle to protect your liver. But if you get headaches you must stop the vitamin A for a couple of weeks and then go on a much lower dose.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Whenever I think I'm doing alright and I think I look "decent" I see my reflection, and I'm ugly as ****.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

Take some zinc supplements. Worked for my lil brother and his was waaaay worse than yours and continued into his 20's


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

Btw I think you are lovely looking and its probably just teenage acne. Drinking a lot of water can help too


----------



## rdp234 (Jan 13, 2011)

Get over it. Walk with your head up anyway. There are more important things than what you look like.


----------



## no mas (Apr 1, 2011)

scarpia said:


> My acne came back in my 30s and it took me a while to figure out why. *It is caused by stearic acid or magnesium stearate. That is a very common filler for supplements. *It is also in sugar free candy. It's in pain meds like Tylenol too. I figured it out when I went off all supplements before foot surgery. Then I went back on them one at a time. Only the ones with stearic acid gave me acne.


Wow. A multivitamin I took a couple of years ago made me break out BAD. It was ridiculous. I never knew why though. I just looked up the ingredients and both things are listed.


----------



## Neige (Apr 12, 2011)

Sir, you look fine. I'm in the same boat, I have some pretty bad acne that started when I was around your age, 15 or so. Medication and creams and whatnot did nothing, even doctor prescribed medications did nothing. I'm 21 and it's finally started to slowly subside. It'll pass, likely before too long. One thing I heard works, it gave me very minor results, but it might work for you, a cream called Cetaphil. My cousin Justin said he used that and his acne was no more.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

rdp234 said:


> Get over it. Walk with your head up anyway. There are more important things than what you look like.


thanks for the laugh! if only eh? to the person who said i was lovely looking thank you lol. I am glad you are slowly becoming more confident! i used to just skip school all together because of my acne. and i will search up cetiphil and see what its all about, thank you  my biggest problem is scaring but someone gave me some tips that i will try out.


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Diet has a significant impact on your acne. That's why you never see tribal people of the same age with any acne. They don't eat stuff full of preservatives. Modern western diet is horrible. I am not saying your diet is bad, but you should look into it stuff you think is healthy might not really be. Also I agree it will usually clear up when you get a bit older anyways. I had far worse acne at your age by the way, it just wasn't a big issue because if people did not like me because of my acne they weren't worth my time.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

primalrose said:


> Diet has a significant impact on your acne. That's why you never see tribal people of the same age with any acne.


Also because they are in the sun so much, vita D has a great impact on acne i heard, i need to get in the sun more any way im pre much a shut in right now lol, and you raise a good point about diet, i have never thought about that before.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

bluedragon said:


> What the hell are you talking about. I didn't say it's fine. It's funny because you're writing about my misunderstanding when you are not understanding what I wrote.


I believe he ment the guy who said get over it haha, but idk


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

Aarondiablo said:


> I believe he ment the guy who said get over it haha, but idk


Edit: nvm, its true you didnt say its fine, but what you said could be taken in many different ways, he took it the wrong way i guess.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

You look good apart from the skin...Acne sucks big time and mine makes me feel like **** ...even though it's not as bad as yours...Good news is that it'll clear up and you won't be stuck with it forever...In the meantime, think about seeing a dermatologist and change up your diet a bit...and don't ever pick at it...experiment with what works best for you...don't give up.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> Whenever I think I'm doing alright and I think I look "decent" I see my reflection, and I'm ugly as ****.


EXACTLY man, im like oh ya im looking good today i feel it, then i see myself in the mirror and think oh god i am so ugly!

I will try zinc suppys like someone suggested, depends on the price i guess.

And every time i read "get over it" i laugh, its so funny!


----------



## Shy_Lolita (Jan 3, 2009)

You're super cute! I didn't even notice the acne at first. Like people have said there are plenty of things out there for it and it's a very common problem, so many people will be sympathetic to it. I've dated some guys with awful acne!


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

You are cute! Don't let a temporary issue distract you. Hold your head up and don't give it a second thought.

In the short term, you might watch out for iodine. It can irritate your pores and cause breakouts. There's lots of iodine in seafood products, especially seaweeds. I notice that if I eat sushi more than once in 4 or 5 days, I'll break out a bit, even at my age.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

"cute" haha thanks to the both of you, and to me my acne is worse then it really is I think, but even though i know that it doesnt stop me from over thinking it!

Dont eat seaweed: Check
And dated people with awful acne? i dont know what awful is too you haha, but mine has been rated 5/10 i think thats too low to rate what it really looks like out of pictres, never had too many "girlfriends" tbh, and i think its cause of my acne, and social anxiety that has formed from the acne


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

i was like that but I had eczema on my face, I think acne will go away once you get older.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

no mas said:


> Wow. A multivitamin I took a couple of years ago made me break out BAD. It was ridiculous. I never knew why though. I just looked up the ingredients and both things are listed.


 That could be it then. I have never heard of anyone else who has figured out that the stearic acid has that effect. You can test it by getting different supplements - some with and some wityhout the stearic - and seeing if they have that effect. I just had to take a bunch of tylenol for a tooth/sinus problem and I broke out. I can't find any tylenol that doesn't have stearic acid.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

tea tree oil is good for acne and it's not harsh on the skin like the other treaments you can get over the counter like benzoyl peroxide. Benzoyl peroxide soap is ok to use.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I use to know a guy that had acne way worse than you and who was "uglier" than you as well. He literally had cysts all over his face and couldn't sleep on his face at night because it was so painful. The acne left him with some deep crater scars on his face BUT guess what? He didn't let it bother him. He had tons of confidence and was one of the most popular kids in his grade (he always was with girls too) so don't let it get to you.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I use to know a guy that had acne way worse than you and who was "uglier" than you as well. He literally had cysts all over his face and couldn't sleep on his face at night because it was so painful. The acne left him with some deep crater scars on his face BUT guess what? He didn't let it bother him. He had tons of confidence and was one of the most popular kids in his grade (he always was with girls too) so don't let it get to you.


Well he is stronger then me haha, i have BDD,SA,OCD,depression, it all makes one big **** storm  i honestly believe if i had no acne i would feel good, no i would feel great! but props to that guy!


----------



## CleverKrolik (Mar 25, 2011)

scarpia said:


> tea tree oil is good for acne and it's not harsh on the skin like the other treaments you can get over the counter like benzoyl peroxide. Benzoyl peroxide soap is ok to use.


This is true, Tea Tree oil works better than benzoyl peroxide BUT you can not put it full strength on the face. Label states this too. You have to mix it with water to dilute or use a carrier oil to mix with it. I use a vitamin E oil from the health food store and the vitamin E helps heal scars and marks also! Washing the skin with Baking Soda helps to balance the PH which in turn kills bacteria that causes acne. (Now if my face would clear up I would be happy. I eat something wrong and it is a disaster!)


----------



## CleverKrolik (Mar 25, 2011)

SeekingHappiness said:


> i was like that but I had eczema on my face, I think acne will go away once you get older.


I did not have acne as a teenager, NOW I have it BAD! Some stuff works but the Dr. says it is really about hormones. Uggg! Can't fix that, safely.


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

CleverKrolik said:


> I did not have acne as a teenager, NOW I have it BAD! Some stuff works but the Dr. says it is really about hormones. Uggg! Can't fix that, safely.


im sorry to hear you are suffering from it ): hopefully it will go away soon enough


----------

